# Mavs vs Knicks (Nov 19)



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

<center>*

















Dallas Mavericks (7-2) vs New York Knicks (2-4)

Starting Lineups:





































vs.






































Key Matchup:








vs








*</center>


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

Hopefully Dampier will play on Friday.

I predict:
DAL - 101
NYK - 92


----------



## XYRYX (Jul 29, 2002)

This will be an ugly close game.

Mavs 94

Knicks 91


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Dallas bounces back with a nice win.
Dallas 104
NY Knicks 94

Dirk has a much better night than monday.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

My prediction:

Mavs - 105
Knicks - 99


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

I see Dirk and Damp having some good games.
Mavs-110
Knicks-95


----------



## kmba (Nov 9, 2004)

mavs 107 knicks 96


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Mavs vs. New York
The Mavericks lost more than a game Tuesday night in falling 107-101 to Phoenix. They lost Jason Terry with a right ankle sprain and Erick Dampier with a left hip flexor strain. Neither will play when Dallas puts its 7-2 record on the line against mediocre Eastern Conference invader New York Friday night (November 19 at 7:30pm CT) at American Airlines Center. The loss of the duo definitely levels the playing field in a game that the Mavericks need before venturing into a week in which they'll play five games in seven days through the Thanksgiving holiday.

There is turbulence surrounding the Knicks at the moment. They stand 2-4, having lost all three of their road games entering Thursday night's encounter with Houston, and are engulfed in rumors surrounding the likely departure of head coach Lenny Wilkens in the not too distant future. 

Following Tuesday's blow-out loss at San Antonio point guard Stephon Marbury began calling teammates out for breaking plays. In essence saying that the head coach no longer is in control of what's happening on the court. New York's overall effort bears watching in Thursday's game with the Rockets before it comes to American Airlines Center. In any case, the Mavs would figure to be catching this foe at a great time...playing the second night of a back-to-back sequence on the final leg of the rough Texas triangle.

The Knicks possess some terrific individual talent. Stephon Marbury at the point always serves as a match-up nightmare. He's averaging 20ppg this season and lit up the Mavs for 31ppg on 52% field goal shooting last season. Slender shooting guard Jamal Crawford is also an offensive force, who's quick off the dribble and capable of hurting Dallas from the perimeter as well. 

The forward tandem of Tim Thomas and Kurt Thomas is intriguing. While Tim can flat dominate a game with his awesome skill both inside and out, he's turnover prone and can actually disappear at times in games. As for Kurt, he comes in averaging a near double/double of 9ppg and 10.8rpg. In his homecoming, the Bryan Adams High standout, will make his physical presence felt as well as his excellent mid-range jumper. 

In the middle, New York is an bit suspect with starter Nazr Mohammed, who lacks a bona-fide low-post offensive game. The issue for the Knicks is how well will this unit of five fit together over the long haul this season? They've yet to mesh as a team.

For the Mavericks, they'll likely insert Alan Henderson into the starting line-up to replace Dampier with Calvin Booth getting plenty of time off the bench in reserve in the pivot.

Terry will be tougher to replace in this game because of New York's explosiveness at the guard spots. His quickness with and without the ball will be sorely missed. I suspect that Devin Harris will play 30 plus minutes (coming off of his best game-15 points, 6 assits and 5 steals vs. Steve Nash and the Suns Tuesday), with Marquis Daniels sliding over from shooting guard to spell him at the point. This also means that Jerry Stackhouse will again play a prominent role in the Mavericks rotation. That works out well, as Stack has a string of three consecutive 20 plus point games going.

The Mavericks have dominated this series recently, winning the last five. They've actually beaten New York 4 consecutive times at home, last losing back at Reunion Arena in December of '99. Despite the club's rash of injuries (keep in mind that Michael Finley's also still out with an ankle sprain), they should have enough to take care of business in this one.

Dirk Nowitzki again figures to provide this foe with fits. Kurt Thomas isn't quick enough to stay with him on the perimeter, Tim Thomas not smart enough to avoid foul trouble in trying to check him and off the bench 6-8, 270 Michael Sweetney and 6-9, 206 Jerome Williams lack the necessary physical attributes that it takes to cause the rare bird that Dirk is any difficulty. Nowitzki should have a huge night offensively. 

That said, the Mavericks must do a better job in this game than they've done lately on the their defensive board. New York has some sly offensive rebounders in the two Thomases, point guard Stephon Marbury and Sweetney and rookie Trevor Ariza off the bench. Devin Harris' quickness figures to allow him to stay with Marbury defensively. 

Daniels has the tools to keep Crawford in check, while Josh Howard had better be ready to do physical low post battle against Tim Thomas. The Mavs match-up O.K. with New York. The keys in this game will be to 1.) get off to a quick start and force a Knicks team that's currently questioning itself to play from behind all night long, 2.) limit the Knicks to one shot offensively before attacking their most inconsistent defense after misses. The climate is right for a decisive Mavericks victory in a bounce back spot after Tuesday's disappointment against Phoenix.
-----------------------------------------

Dallas - 104
New York - 97


----------



## kmba (Nov 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Mavs Dude</b>!
> I see Dirk and Damp having some good games.
> Mavs-110
> Knicks-95


i see damp in street clothes cause he's injured.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*Half Time* 
Dallas - 50
New York - 47

JoHo - 10/8
Dirk - 11/4
Stack - 4/3/4


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

I would comment on this game. But I dont remember anything because of that Indiana and Detroit game:laugh:


----------



## kmba (Nov 9, 2004)

mavs win that's all that matters


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

oops


----------

